# Norfolk man calls on NHS chiefs to introduce prostate cancer screening test



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2014)

A retired farmer has urged NHS chiefs to consider introducing routine screening tests for older men to identify their risk of getting prostate cancer.

Tim Farnham, of Scarning, near Dereham, raised his concerns with a locum GP four years ago, which were dismissed by the doctor. However, he attended a free prostate specific antigen (PSA) screening test in Fakenham, run by Norfolk and Waveney Prostate Cancer Support Group, which revealed a potential problem.

The 61-year-old had further tests at the Norfolk and Norwich University Hospital, which revealed he had the early stages of prostate cancer.

Mr Farnham received radiotherapy last year and underwent keyhole surgery at the N&N to remove his prostate gland.

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/health/...duce_prostate_cancer_screening_test_1_3747602


----------

